# How can i test my contention ratio?



## peteyb (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all

We have just upgraded our VPN which is connected via Broadband. When we signed up for the package the contract stated 1:1 contention ratio.

Following the upgrade I do not believe this to be true. Is there a way to test the contention rato?

Any responses appreciated.


----------

